# The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:



## Sabrewolf (Oct 10, 2008)

*The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I am looking to build an EDC that uses 2x 18650 batts.
The basic dimensions would be 3 3/4in long, 2in wide,
and about 7/8in thick. It will probably resemble the 
007 in shape, but different in artwork and design.
I have a great respect for Data, and his work, and not
wanting to "Copy" his design.. That would be WRONG
in every sense of the word:shakehead

That being said..
The features would include, in no particular order:

Twin Reflectors in the front for 2 seperate led modules
with thier respecting reflectors. This would allow you to
swap different led combos around, Ie, Ultraviolet for
forensic work, and maybe a high powered green led for
blood trailing.. Or maybe, Twin MCE Quad Die/P7's
for maximum output for a short time.. The possibilities
would be endless with this setup becuase you can swap
around so many different led modules. _They would slide_
_in from the side sort of how a gun-scope slide mount_
_works, but it will be flush with the body in the front._
^^^ That idea was canned for complexity sake^^^
I will be using a screw-on head design instead.
I will make up some Solidworks Drawings soon for show
and tell.

The driver would have 2 independant channels to control
the 2 seperate led modules.. This would allow you to run
one or both of the leds at a time, or even omit the 
second one and slide in a blank to cover the hole. 
Think of a "SLR Camera Hotshoe" for the style of slide-in
connection for the led modules. This would allow for lots
of different options besides leds.. Ie, being able to
control the light from a rifle/handgun grip switch.
The connections would be Completely waterproof and
all contacts would be stainless steel for rust resistance.
The led modules would also be thermally connected
to the body of the light by means of a silicone thermal
pad similar to what is used in Computer Cpu's. 

There would also be a bettery meter not unlike the ones
i use in my maglights that i previously sold...
pics are here for the batt meter:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206766
I will prob inlay the battery meter window in a glass,
sapphire, or some sort of gem.. but not diamond!
no epoxy will be used in this build, even though
it looks nice in the mags i had, this is NOT a Mag!

Controls will be placed on the larger part of the light.
That is the big flat area you see when you set it down
on its "Belly". I will be using Inlayed push-buttons
like what your microwave has on its front panel. 
They will still have a Tactic Feel, but will have a very
long-lasting and durable switch behind it. The inlay
for the buttons will have a metal surround like a picture
frame to hold it in the light. 4 screws, one on each 
corner.. The panel will be about 1in by 1.5in in size
that is machined into the body. And the driver-board
will be sitting directly below it inside the light, between
the 18650's. The driver will be about 1/4in wide and
about 1/2 tall to accomodate the components.
All the connections will be made inside the light without
any wires.. I will be using gold-plated spring contacts
that can handle alot of use. They are used by 
manufactures to put in thier Bed-Of-Nails test benches.
It resembles a Toilet-Paper holder tube that has the
goofy spring inside that always pops out all over the 
floor when you change the roll.. Darn thing always 
rolls under the tiolet too .. But the teeny-tiny ones
i will use don't fall apart. I will also "Pot" the driver
in epoxy for durability and water resistance. It will
come out of the light like a cartridge, and the firmware
can be upgraded too.. I want to make it this way so
that you can take the light completely apart, and clean
it out under the sink. Also, if a diver uses it, he can
just hose out the inside when he/she does a gear-check
and clean at the end of the day. The top of the driver
will have an exposed aluminim plate for conducting
heat to the body.. That way the driver components
stay cool.

The battery door will be hinged.. Nothing to loose.
All seals will be silicone, and removable too.
I will include a grease and seal kit with every light
sold.. Along with your choice of 2x led modules
of any color or type. Those led types will be detailed
later on in the prototype process.

Titanium, Aluminum, Demascus, Stainless and
even Blast-Welded Multi-Layered Metal will
be the case options.. Prices will be made up soon.
here is the blast/explosion welded metal link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explosion_welding
http://www.highenergymetals.com/page3.html
http://www.highenergymetals.com/page2.html
http://www.highenergymetals.com/
A USB charging option will be considered too. 

I am looking at making 10-100 lights,
pending the forums interest of course 

Okay, more to come, and my fingers are tired :laughing:

The Name for the light has been chosen, "*Chimera*" or Multi-Headed Beast...
Here are some Quick Renders And Sketches:














Robert M.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 10, 2008)

*The "Chimera" A 2x 18650 Edc, Pictures and Member List Added.*

I have run through the thread to add up the first
10 people interested in this light when it goes up
for presale. Please let me know if you do not want
to be on the list for the presale.

Here is a partial list of interested members:
Please Let me know if you aren't/are interested:

#'s
1 Dom
2 Easilyled
3 PhantomPhoton
4 Lumafist
5 Spencer
6 Gothmog
7 Christoph
8 Wvaltakis2
9 RocketTomato
10 Metatron 
11 Ftumch33
12 Olrac
13 Morelite
14 Karlthev
15 Roboholic
16 Elakazam
17 Hamheart
18 JetskiMark
19 Nfetterly
20 Hornado708
21 Chimneycheck
22 GryphonQ
23 Safd
24 Zoran
25 Ledcarry
26 Gollum
27 Linger


----------



## dom (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*

Hi Sabrewolf
Sounds like a big project and very interesting concept.
Would you be machining these yourself? -that would be the major cost.

I really like the Spy format and is my favorite light -second only to my EOS headlamp -which i use all the time.

You have made some really innovative work and the battery meter was fantastic on your Mags.

Are you going to make the driver yourself?
That sounds REALLY good with the separate channels.
Will it be a boost/buck,user programmable?

I'll tentativey be in for one -though it sounds like a winner.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*



dom said:


> Hi Sabrewolf
> Sounds like a big project and very interesting concept.
> Would you be machining these yourself? -that would be the major cost.
> 
> ...


 
Every facet of this light will be made custom.
I have a friend that can do the machine work,
And the driver board will be outsourced too.
I will populate the driverboard with the parts
and components myself though. It will be a
buck/boost board. I was planning on running
the batteries in parallel, Not series. 
I figured that would be easier when in a crisis
of some sorts.. Ie, you could get away with
running the light on a single CR123 if needed,
being that they are so common to survival
kits and they last a long time in storage.
But you would normally use the 18650's for
a Looong runtime.


Robert M.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*

Another option for the case material is called:
Explosion Welded Metal, or Blast Welded Metal.
It can be composed of any type of metal you
can think of.. Brass, Steel, Aluminum, Stainless,
Titanium, Tungsten.. Whatever you can think of.
I will get ahold of a sample to study, and then
send it out to be machined. This metal would
be a step above any titanium, demascus, or
aluminum as far as uniqueness goes.
here is the link for a manufacturer of this stuff:
http://www.highenergymetals.com/

Let me know what you think

Robert M.


----------



## LukeA (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*

I think you want it to be 1 inch thick. Otherwise you have a .0625 thickness in the flat, and that won't be very durable.


----------



## HarryN (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*

Search for threads from cpf'r rossitron. He played with a side x side 18650 light project for a while. I did a 2 x 2 Series /Parallel 18650, but never published on it. I already had enough on my plate with the CR2 side x side.

I can tell you from personal experience that side x sides are just great, but also are difficult to design and construct - much more so than meets the eye.

The hardest part is making the whole think compact, while keeping the battery door water tight.

Please consider to learn from my experience - use as much off the shelf as you can for the first build round and improve from there for build 2 or 3. Designing and building custom electronics, custom optics and custom mechanicals can be a bridge too far.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*

Sounds interesting to me.

~Chip


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*



wvaltakis2 said:


> Sounds interesting to me.
> 
> ~Chip


+1, I'd be interested in seeing a rough sketch first.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*

I am working on a sketchup in 3D Studio Max for you's guys/gals


----------



## LukeA (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*



Sabrewolf said:


> I am working on a sketchup in 3D Studio Max for you's guys/gals



SketchUp or 3ds Max? Is 3ds Max all you have access to? Inventor is much easier IMO. (Maybe that's just how my mind works though)


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*



LukeA said:


> SketchUp or 3ds Max? Is 3ds Max all you have access to? Inventor is much easier IMO. (Maybe that's just how my mind works though)


 

I also have Bryce 5/6 and Solidworks.. My cousin
is the one who will do the sketchups for me. 
I am by no means, an artist.. Well, when drawing
is concerned. Custom work, And electronics are
a different story 

The rough sketch is done, Now some mousing
is needed to bring it to life. I will try to have
a computer model up this weekend..

Robert M.


----------



## dom (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ??*

Nice 
That exploded metal sounds bulletproof -never heard of it before -thanks for the link.

I think i could get one of these -like the sound of the driver and switching.

You will be able to get a good range of optics or reflectors to fit as well i think,for both Cree or Seoul -just have to do away with the holders if using optics and maybe a bit of sanding for various reflectors.

Or maybe have a look at McGizmo's reflector sizes to see if you can make your housing suit some of them.
http://dmcleish.com/CPF/reflectors/

Cheers
Dom


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

I have recently been thinking of a similar design, but to a different end... a very small mechanic's trouble light. Same basics, 1S2P 18650, hinged door,dual circuit etc. but with emitters at 90 degrees to the case. Please consider this also and perhaps a 3.5mm charging jack. A rubber boot with rare earth magnets in it would allow it to be placed on any ferrous metal surface also.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

If it turns out as nice as it sounds, I'll be very interested. 
In the blast welded option, what combination of metals are possible?
I would like the idea of swirls of copper and Ti.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

I'm very interested in a 2x18650 side by side design. The dual emitter and driver is icing on the cake. I agree that such a design is rather complex, but if you have the ability and talent to get it to work out then I bow before your greatness.
:bow:

I've been lobbying for a headlamp that uses two emitters one floody one throw, two circuits, two switches for almost a year now with no luck. Way better chance for me to someday get my headlamp done if something similar is done for a standard flashlight imho.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



jabe1 said:


> I have recently been thinking of a similar design, but to a different end... a very small mechanic's trouble light. Same basics, 1S2P 18650, hinged door,dual circuit etc. but with emitters at 90 degrees to the case. Please consider this also and perhaps a 3.5mm charging jack. A rubber boot with rare earth magnets in it would allow it to be placed on any ferrous metal surface also.


 
With my current design, making the reflector 90deg
from the body would be very easy to do. Maybee it will
be an add-on accessory to the light. As far as the
magnets go.. I can do it, but people that carry credit 
cards in the same pocket wont like it too much :huh:
But that can be another add-on that can clip on the
lights' side-rail. The charging jack will be a usb mini
connector for sake of compatibility. But am am also
working on an induction charging method, as well as
a magnet connection similar to the Macbooks.

I still have some more design work to doo, and i will
continue to take ideas from members for this project.
I want to have a very versatile light that appeals to
the majority of the Cpf community :wave:

Robert M.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



easilyled said:


> If it turns out as nice as it sounds, I'll be very interested.
> In the blast welded option, what combination of metals are possible?
> I would like the idea of swirls of copper and Ti.


 

I have yet to talk to the company that makes this
"Unobtainium" Metal I would imagine that
the combination you ask of is available.. But i think
the Stainless and Aluminum combo is the most widely
used form of it due to ship building and agriculture.
We will see what is the easiest/economical combination
of metals to use. It just gets me all Excited thinking
about it!! 

Robert M.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

My idea for the magnets was to have them encased in a removeable rubber boot which the light would set in. The rubber protects the car finish, and the ligh. Included in the boot would be a triangular "hook", open 50% on one side, which could be folded flat against the back of the light, used to hang it, or at 90 degrees, would make a pictureframe-like stand.


----------



## Gryloc (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

Even though I like your double li-ion, double LED flashlight concept (I thought up ideas to use two 18650 cells as well, but didnt go anywhere with them), it would be neat if you could eventually create a single 18650 cell, single LED flashlight. I like the idea that you can slide on different heads for different uses. I hope that the LED modules will be able to heatsink the LED adequately. The MC-E and P7 creates quite a bit of heat when powered at spec currents. I hope you can find nice optics for each LED, as well. I know you will not be able to create a "thrower", but a wide beam of light is more useful most of the time.

Can I suggest that you put an LED driver into each module, then use the circuit in the flashlight body strictly for battery monitoring and switching and/or mode changes? 

You may find it difficult to design an all-in-one LED driver that can power a single XR-E at ~3.5V and 1000mA, a MC-E in series (~3.2V X 4) at 700mA, a Seoul P7 at 3.7V and 2.8A, and a colored LED at its ideal voltage and current (Red Luxeon III at <3V at 1500mA). Plus, for a driver circuit that is in boost mode to drive something like the MC-E, it is bad if someone forgot to pop in a module head, then they switched on the driver (it may be a tough as nails light, but it has to be user-proof as well ). 

For many boost drivers, it can destroy themselves if you remove the load and put an open circuit on the output. However, if the boost circuit is like the Shark or TaskLEDs Chippo (can have an open circuit on the output), you will fry the LED if you insert the module after you turn on the driver (the driver will be operating at its max boost voltage at the time). 

If you use individual drivers for each module, it will make things much less complicated in the design. You will see that many LED drivers are designed to be around 0.55in (14mm) in diameter to fit in common sized flashlights. You can use individual drivers for each LED type for specific voltage and current regulation needs, then use an universal driver in the body that uses high frequency PWM switching to create your modes.

-Tony


----------



## donghui (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

Why it reminds me of Taser.
With 2x18650 I'm pretty sure it could be a powerful EDC taser as well:naughty:


----------



## lumafist (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

WOW...!

How did I miss this one....!?!!??


I`m in...!
You have not thought of 18500....?
That would make it a bit handier....?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



jabe1 said:


> My idea for the magnets was to have them encased in a removeable rubber boot which the light would set in. The rubber protects the car finish, and the ligh. Included in the boot would be a triangular "hook", open 50% on one side, which could be folded flat against the back of the light, used to hang it, or at 90 degrees, would make a pictureframe-like stand.


That is a Wonderful idea! My Machinist buddy can make custom plastic-injection molds that can be made to have the magnets cast inside the rubber booty from protection. As far as a stand, thats an easy one too
I am taking note of these ideas and will put most of them to practical use with this project.



Gryloc said:


> #1 Even though I like your double li-ion, double LED flashlight concept (I thought up ideas to use two 18650 cells as well, but didnt go anywhere with them), it would be neat if you could eventually create a single 18650 cell, single LED flashlight.
> 
> #2 I like the idea that you can slide on different heads for different uses.
> 
> ...


#1 I have allready thought of making a Single-Cell 18650 light that will use the same interchangable heads as the "Chimera". It would be a little easier to make too, but thats not the point  Cause i Loves me Some Challenges! 

#2 The whole point of my design was Versatility.
I wanted to give people the ability to have multiple led options when in the field, on the road, underwater.
It is basically a light that won't go out of style anytime soon, Becuase of the options i will make for it 

#3 The heat will transfer from the led to the body of each removable led module, and then to the body of the light with a replaceable thermal transfer pad. I will have more drawings up soon to show you how its done.

#4 The Quad-Die Led's are being worked into the plan. But they will not be run at their full drive currents for sake of heat dissapation. Yes, i know that sounds silly, But those particular led's will be used for a Flood beam, and be driven at 1400mA to be on the safe side of heat dissapation. Even if you run a quad-die led at that level, you are still outshining any single die led out there 

#5-9 Maybee we should talk further about this driver design.. P.M. me with you driver ideas if you would please. You do seem to have some good ideas here.
And thats why i asked people for advice on the project.
It will be a community project  



donghui said:


> Why it reminds me of Taser.
> With 2x18650 I'm pretty sure it could be a powerful EDC taser as well:naughty:


 
Hmmm, maybee that could be arrainged!:tinfoil::tinfoil:



lumafist said:


> WOW...!
> 
> How did I miss this one....!?!!??
> 
> ...


 
I wanted something that can take the very common 18650's.. and with a spacer tube, your 18500's


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

As I said, I,ve been thinking about this for awhile.


----------



## spencer (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

This sounds like a truly amazing and versatile light. Depending on cost I would probably be in for one. I am definitely subscribing to this thread. 
Great ideas and I hope this comes through at a reasonable cost. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lumafist (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



> I wanted something that can take the very common 18650's.. and with a spacer tube, your 18500's


 

I understand that totaly....
I was looking for a more compact size while not being to small either....

Thanks...!

This one is sure intersting....!


----------



## spencer (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

Any estimates on price?
$50-$100? (I wish know it won't happen)
$100-$300
$300+?
I hope for the sake of my wallet that these are nowhere near as expensive as the Spy 007's.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

A single head side by side 18650 light would be nice.

Is it possible to do this and use P60 sized drop-ins? 

There is something *exciting* :naughty: on the way in the p60 sized drop-in market and a body like this would be just the right showcase for it!


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

I would imagine that one larger head could be used, mounted with both mounts, but driven through only one... or a MC-E in 2S2P driven through both!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



spencer said:


> Any estimates on price?
> $50-$100? (I wish know it won't happen)
> $100-$300
> $300+?
> I hope for the sake of my wallet that these are nowhere near as expensive as the Spy 007's.


 
My "Roundabout" price is 500$ but that can change
because i am still in the design stages. The light will 
start out in Aluminum, and later on, Titanium, and
other exotic metals will be put on the list. But aluminum
is the starting point to get this design out the door and
in peoples hands 

Prototyping will be in a Bismuth/Tin Alloy from a reverse
wax casting method. That way i can play with it at home
instead of sending it off to the machinist at every design
change. I can't link it directly, but the metal is called
"Cerrocast" and is composed of 40%Bismuth/[email protected].
It is sold at Mcmaster.com, Go to Metals at the bottom
of the page in "Raw Materials".
And it has a melting point starting around 281F.
I just need to hand "Machine" :naughty: the wax to my desired
shape, cast that in plaster, and then heat the plaster
to release the wax.. Then pour the metal, and Viola!
Instant Edc!! This won't be a final product, but one
i can pass around for Cpf Members to play with.
Who wants to be on the list of passarounds?? Beuller?



Sgt. LED said:


> A single head side by side 18650 light would be nice.
> 
> Is it possible to do this and use P60 sized drop-ins?
> 
> There is something *exciting* :naughty: on the way in the p60 sized drop-in market and a body like this would be just the right showcase for it!


 
I was thinking of that, but i need a sample of the dropin
to use in my design. I am going to make the "Pill"
design more universal than i had originally planned.
So that gives people more options for upgrades and
makes it easier to find parts. The 18650's will be setup
Independantly, Ie, they won't be in series or parallel.
You can option for 2 different switches, Reverse, or
Forward Clickie. For instance, The left side will be a
Forward clickie for tactical use, and the Right side will
be a Reverse Clickie for changing modes easier if the 
pill you have installed has different mode to change.
I will initially be using a Reverse and Forward clickie in 
"Passaround Prototype" along with a 15-Mode 
customizable driver, powering a Q2 led in each head.
The driver is a Buck/Boost capable of running from
1v-4.5v. That means you can use a single AA/AAA
in an adapter tube (That will be included) or 
14500-18650's with the appropriate adapter tube.
Does all this sound good ?

Let me know what else you can think of..

Robert M.


----------



## spencer (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

I'm not quite getting how the batteries are going to work. Not series and not parallel. Is each battery going to power its own head? If so, what if you run one cell out but want to continue using that head?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



spencer said:


> I'm not quite getting how the batteries are going to work. Not series and not parallel. Is each battery going to power its own head? If so, what if you run one cell out but want to continue using that head?


 
You "Could" actually run both cells in parallel...
But, you would "Have" to change both cells at once
when they get low. If you mismatched a dead and
charged lion,  It would be easy to put a switch
inside the light to make the batteries work in
parallel or independant modes. If you wanted to
run an 18650 and a CR123/RCR123, then put the
switch to independant mode. The same would apply
if you wanted to run an AA and an 18650.
Then, if you wanted more runtime on single head,
just switch it to parallel mode. Same goes for 
running 2 seperate AA's or even AAA's.
I can put pushbutton switch on the outside
of the light, or right behind the battery door.
It just depends on how safe you guys think it is
by having the switch outside or inside. Think if
you accidentally switched and AA and an 18650
in parallel !! :tinfoil::tinfoil: goes your pocket!

More Good Suggestions Please :candle: :kiss:

Robert M.


----------



## spencer (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

Ok I get it. Good idea.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

I just had a brainfart about how to make the light
hold AA, AAA, 17650, 123's, and 14500 batteries
"without" an adapter or spacer tube.. It will also
be included in the light design..


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

I have some more parts on order to get this thing going.
Mcmaster is a wonderful place for all kindsastuffs


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

:huh:
Im just thinking about my favorite Setup.:thinking:

1.Head:Allround-light,Heavy Orange-peel Reflector (or an Optic) for smooth Flood & Mid-range lightning.Brightnes selectable by Driver maybe.
2.Head:Mini Aspheric Thrower:devil:
Hmmm...that woud be my Baybe....

I know, i know its too earliy for this...
(But seriously interested)


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



Gothmog said:


> :huh:
> Im just thinking about my favorite Setup.:thinking:
> 
> 1.Head:Allround-light,Heavy Orange-peel Reflector (or an Optic) for smooth Flood & Mid-range lightning.Brightnes selectable by Driver maybe.
> ...


 

Ohh, Believe you me.. I am taking alot of Cpf's
ideas on this project.... Keep em' comin'!!


----------



## Christoph (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

I am Interested


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



Christoph said:


> I am Interested


 

Wow, More interest!


----------



## spencer (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

Do you know how many people have expressed interest without counting everybody one by one (because I could do that)?

EDIT: I counted myself (decided to not be lazy) and I got 10 people interested.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



spencer said:


> Do you know how many people have expressed interest without counting everybody one by one (because I could do that)?
> 
> EDIT: I counted myself (decided to not be lazy) and I got 10 people interested.


 
I should have pics up of a working prototype next week.
I will arrange a passaround if there is interest
Or should i ? I need some opinions on this one :candle:
I wanted to make about 3 prototypes for Cpf Members
to play with, and mail to each other to make sure that
the light is "Up to Par". Then if any design changes are
needed, They can be incorporated in the final product.

So, Everyone who expressed interest, please give me 
a shout on what "You" think is good
I wanted to make a run of about 20 for now. 
If it all goes according to plan, and the prototype is
what is agreed upon, then production will start before
Thanksgiving .. That is if enough people review it :thinking:
And "Should" be in your hands before Christmas.. 
Please don't quote me on that deadline, 
as i am not BestBuy!!

I will of course do a deposit setup, and will also be 
asking you all what is fair.. A poll will be in order i 
suppose. A final price is also a deciding factor for
some members. But, I have to run the numbers with
my machinist for his time and materials.. 
If this light does gain enough interest to sell the 20
that i wanted to make as an initial batch, Then i will
make more as needed in runs of 10-20 on a
month to month basis. Thanks Guy/Gals for helping
so far!


Robert M.


----------



## dom (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

Wow! That is quick.
You are a gun

Will be interesting to see what you have going for the UI.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



dom said:


> Wow! That is quick.
> You are a gun
> 
> Will be interesting to see what you have going for the UI.
> ...


 

Since i am making it somewhat universal as far as the head design goes.. I am using a 5-Mode .9v-4.5v generic driver that has mode memory. the "Pill" will be double-sided, and have the led on one side, and driver with battery contact on the other. One side will screw into the light, and the other, the reflector. It will have the ability to adapt to an Aleph, Surefire, and other styles of ligh heads to suit your needs.. I will post up some more info soon, So stay tuned!

:devil:
Robert M.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: interest in an 2x 18650 EDC / yes!*

Sounds interesting to me; I like all the ideas except the parallel switch. I'd prefer an explosion resistant light as opposed to the debatable utility of the switch. 

The exotic blast material sounds fascinating, but honestly, an aluminum, or titanium case is fine with me. 

Best of luck with the new project. 

Regards, 

Mark


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Still very interested, would like to be on the list.

The Aleph compatibility really strikes me as interesting.


~Chip


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



wvaltakis2 said:


> Still very interested, would like to be on the list.
> 
> The Aleph compatibility really strikes me as interesting.
> 
> ...


 

You are on the "List" 


Robert M.


----------



## Metatron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

put me in for one please, sounds just right


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I need a poll to decide about the parallel switch..
Do you guys/gals think that a parallel switch is
necessary to combine both batteries together?
It would be on the topside of the light where the
other buttons are, but it will be recessed a bit to 
prevent accidental activation.. This switch could
be a possible Explosion Hazard if turned on when 
you have different battery chemistries in the Edc.
I only considered it as an aid to battery life when
using the light continuously on one side or the other.

Soo, Should i implement it or No? Opinions Pleasies!

Super


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I think the risks involved with a parallel switch are to high to make the switch easily accessible. Maybe something akin to a computer reset button, which needs a separate implement to activate it.


----------



## ftumch33 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I `v e been watching this one for awhile and I want on the list for at least one definitley, maybe a second one depending on price. -Frank


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



ftumch33 said:


> I `v e been watching this one for awhile and I want on the list for at least one definitley, maybe a second one depending on price. -Frank


 
You know, I never expected this design would have
garnered so much interest in the Cpf community!
But you guys/gals have proved me wrong :wow:
That really puts me into 5th Gear!

Frank, You are added to the list :twothumbs

in the meantime, i just may drop the parallel battery
switch idea for sake of complexity and safety


----------



## Metatron (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



Gothmog said:


> :huh:
> Im just thinking about my favorite Setup.:thinking:
> 
> 1.Head:Allround-light,Heavy Orange-peel Reflector (or an Optic) for smooth Flood & Mid-range lightning.Brightnes selectable by Driver maybe.
> ...


+1 for an aspheric head...


----------



## dom (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*

Someone is bound to explode their light with the parallel switch i think if you make it to be able to take different batteries.

It's a nice idea to be able to use different batteries anytime but bound to
cause problems somewhere along the line.

That said -it would be great to be able to whack a couple AA's in there 

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



dom said:


> Someone is bound to explode their light with the parallel switch i think if you make it to be able to take different batteries.
> 
> It's a nice idea to be able to use different batteries anytime but bound to
> cause problems somewhere along the line.
> ...


 

The light will allready have the capability to take
AA batts because of the driver's input range of
0.9v-4.5v. The switch was only considered to
make the light run lnger when you have 2 similar
batts in at the same time. But i think i will leave
this feature out if nobody minds it??? 
If that feature is a dealbreaker for any of you,
Please let me know!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



Metatron said:


> +1 for an aspheric head...


 

Trust Me, that one is allready on the burner


----------



## ftumch33 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

`Frank, You are added to the list :twothumbs`

Sweet!


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



Sabrewolf said:


> The light will allready have the capability to take
> AA batts because of the driver's input range of
> 0.9v-4.5v. The switch was only considered to
> make the light run lnger when you have 2 similar
> ...



Maybe you could use a Switch to select Batt 1 OR Batt. 2 ?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included*



Gothmog said:


> Maybe you could use a Switch to select Batt 1 OR Batt. 2 ?


 

I may use the switch idea in the next run of lights..
But i want to get them out really soon. And adding
this complexity is too much to pull off at the moment.
But it will be done in the next iteration :twothumbs


----------



## werdnawee (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in an 2x 18650 EDC ?? Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Sabrewolf said:


> I need a poll to decide about the parallel switch..
> 
> Soo, Should i implement it or No? Opinions Pleasies!
> 
> Super


 
I think safety should be No.1 priority. And to protect yourself, Sabrewolf.
If something were to happen to someone, you might be liable and you don't need that trouble.

A silly noob question but......does a parallel set-up mean increased runtime ONLY? Or also increased output?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 26, 2008)

*The "Chimera" A 2x 18650 EDC Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



werdnawee said:


> I think safety should be No.1 priority. And to protect yourself, Sabrewolf.
> If something were to happen to someone, you might be liable and you don't need that trouble.
> 
> A silly noob question but......does a parallel set-up mean increased runtime ONLY? Or also increased output?


 
Increased runtime only. But you would have had to start
using the batteries together right off the charger.
Otherwise you would load-balance them, Which is a No No!


----------



## werdnawee (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A 2x 18650 EDC Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Sabrewolf said:


> Increased runtime only. But you would have had to start
> using the batteries together right off the charger.
> Otherwise you would load-balance them, Which is a No No!


 
Yep, got that.

I would be happy with 2 separate batteries not connected.

Anyway, good luck with the prototype.


----------



## olrac (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I'm interested


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



olrac said:


> I'm interested


 
Your on the list! :candle:


----------



## Morelite (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I'm very interested :thumbsup:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Your on the List Too!



Morelite said:


> I'm very interested :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Don't know that I can afford one, but I'm definitely interested in all the ideas you've put forth so far! :twothumbs


----------



## brucec (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Could this design be made into a 2x AA model? I've been looking in vain for something like a 007, but running off of 2x AA NiMH.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

One head with all flood, the other for throw... I hope I can afford one when these are ready, because I'm sure ready to use one!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



brucec said:


> Could this design be made into a 2x AA model? I've been looking in vain for something like a 007, but running off of 2x AA NiMH.


 

It will be able to run from AA's, both Alkaline and Nimh :devil:


----------



## brucec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Sabrewolf said:


> It will be able to run from AA's, both Alkaline and Nimh :devil:


 
Would that be a smaller body or the same body with an 18650 to AA adapter tube?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



brucec said:


> Would that be a smaller body or the same body with an 18650 to AA adapter tube?


 
Same Body with Adapter Tube


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Can't believe i did that... These are the pics of the Chimera Mini.....Darnit! I need some sleep, and some Cold Medicine!
I'll move these to the Chimera Mini Thread. Doh!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2728506#post2728506

Pics Removed ! Sorry All!

Sooper


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Sabrewolf said:


> Here is a comparison of a Jetbeam Pro III ST to my Mini:


Please show us the other settings as well!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Deleted due to no sleep and lack of reasoning


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



kaichu dento said:


> Please show us the other settings as well!


Okay, I found 'em! And this is the small one! 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2728506&postcount=60


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Sabrewolf said:


> Can't believe i did that... These are the pics of the Chimera Mini.....Darnit! I need some sleep, and some Cold Medicine!
> I'll move these to the Chimera Mini Thread. Doh!
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2728506#post2728506
> 
> ...


Okay, after these other posts I just saw this one from you... hurry up and get well!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



kaichu dento said:


> Okay, after these other posts I just saw this one from you... hurry up and get well!


 

Geeze, i hope i can soon! Kinda restless over here in medicated land..
Was it the Daytime Cold medicine i just took that is keeping me awake?
Dunnow..  Gettin kinda loopy  They should make that 
stuff illegal! No wonder it says to Not operate Heavy Machinery


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Sabrewolf said:


> Geeze, i hope i can soon! Kinda restless over here in medicated land..
> Was it the Daytime Cold medicine i just took that is keeping me awake?
> Dunnow..  Gettin kinda loopy  They should make that
> stuff illegal! No wonder it says to Not operate Heavy Machinery


That's okay, flashlights and keyboards don't count.  (Go ahead, have another shot!)


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



kaichu dento said:


> That's okay, flashlights and keyboards don't count.  (Go ahead, have another shot!)


 
Heeeeey Ociffer,
Take me drunk, I'am home !

I wonder if i am hijacking my own thread? :thinking:

Time to sleeeep :mecry:


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Sabrewolf said:


> Heeeeey Ociffer,
> Take me drunk, I'am home !
> 
> I wonder if i am hijacking my own thread? :thinking:
> ...


It's your thread, and at the rate you're knocking these lights out you're entitled! Go ahead, have one more, then get some :sleepy: so you can finish the Chimera's up for your adoring public!


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I like the design of the mini light. It also looks like it could be made to clip to a hat or whatever very easily like the IPOD shuffle. What do you think about making it clip to things similar to the way the shuffle does?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Grumpy said:


> I like the design of the mini light. It also looks like it could be made to clip to a hat or whatever very easily like the IPOD shuffle. What do you think about making it clip to things similar to the way the shuffle does?


 
It will have some drilled and tapped holes from the underside to
attach a clippie  And a lanyard too!


----------



## Roboholic (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I do like the concept. Please include me as well.
Rob


----------



## karlthev (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I'm in.



Karlthev


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Roboholic said:


> I do like the concept. Please include me as well.
> Rob


 


karlthev said:


> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> Karlthev


 

Added ! :twothumbs


----------



## Elakazam (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Count me in please!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Elakazam said:


> Count me in please!


 

Added


----------



## karlthev (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Is this still in the que but possibly being delayed for the intro of the "mini"?


Karl


----------



## hamheart (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

i guess I'm going to have to be in on this light as well. man rob you sure do know the way to my wallet.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



karlthev said:


> Is this still in the que but possibly being delayed for the intro of the "mini"?
> 
> 
> Karl


 

This light "Will" be produced, But i have put it on hold
for the Mini. There are a few other projects iam working on
at the same time.. The Mag light silicone buttons.. And a
whole new light that iam working on with another member..


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



hamheart said:


> i guess I'm going to have to be in on this light as well. man rob you sure do know the way to my wallet.


 

Ohh Boy, what have i done.....

Added!!


Ohh, by the way.....
I have some Generic P60 based lights here to play with.
Sooo, the light WILL be compatible with P60 stuffs


----------



## hamheart (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

one question is it possible to have one head be an xre/p4 and one be a p7/mce? thanks


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



hamheart said:


> one question is it possible to have one head be an xre/p4 and one be a p7/mce? thanks


 

Yes, All the heads would be interchangable..
You can use a 2x P60's or a P60 and a smaller
cree head.. The combinations and led color
choices will be off da' hook 
Mount options for weapons, belts, tripods....
There will be a crapload of configurations
and options, that you wont know what to do
with yourself 

U.V., I.R. Yellow, Green, Red, Warmwhite, Blue..........


----------



## JetskiMark (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Outstanding concept.

Please add me to the interest list.

I would like one head with a bare emitter, similar my Zebralight H60, which absolutely rocks when flood is needed.

I would want maximum throw from the other head.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



JetskiMark said:


> Outstanding concept.
> 
> Please add me to the interest list.
> 
> ...


 

Added!!


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Sabrewolf, please add me to this list as well. Fantastic ideas here.

Neale


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



nfetterly said:


> Sabrewolf, please add me to this list as well. Fantastic ideas here.
> 
> Neale


 

Sweet!


----------



## hornady708 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Add me to the list as well


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



hornady708 said:


> Add me to the list as well


 
Added, Thanks!


----------



## karlthev (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



karlthev said:


>


 
I like popcorn: )  


Sooooon, Sooon... in a Meniacal voice, Mwahahahahaha


----------



## chimneycheck (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Hi Sabrewolf,

I believe you asked if we would be interested or not. I am interested but I cannot justify that type of expense at this time. I will have to limit myself to a $200 or less expenditure every 3 to 12 months.

Looks like a beautiful project and I am sure that when I see pictures of it I will really want one.

Who knows, when you are ready to take orders my finances will change.

John LeBaron


----------



## GryphonQ (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Man, you always make the craziest stuff. I'm in for one if it's not too late! RG


----------



## Sabrewolf (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



GryphonQ said:


> Man, you always make the craziest stuff. I'm in for one if it's not too late! RG


 
I Added Ya!
The project is on hold while i get the Chimera Mini's out 
But.... It will happen sooner or later


----------



## csshih (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

don't you dare forget the nanos!


----------



## safd (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I'm late on this as well! It sounds great! 
ben


----------



## zoran (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

If not too late, please add me to the list.

Thanks,
Zoran


----------



## Sabrewolf (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



csshih said:


> don't you dare forget the nanos!


 
Gasp! I would Never!



safd said:


> I'm late on this as well! It sounds great!
> ben


 
Done..



zoran said:


> If not too late, please add me to the list.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zoran


 
And Done


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

This light will take on a new look that is quite a bit different than the original design.
Think "Carbon Fiber and Titanium" 

Here is a Teaser:










Thats right folks... Carbon Fiber Tubing 

More details to come :devil:


----------



## hornady708 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*


----------



## spencer (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Beauty. I want.


----------



## jch79 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

oo:


----------



## Linger (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

be interesting to see how this molds to a 2 cell rectangular body as in the original sketches.
It's not conductive, is it? That may make it easier if Saberwolf is still planning on putting the switch in between the two cells.
How durable is it? Will it survive edc? I just can't do shelf queens.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



linger said:


> be interesting to see how this molds to a 2 cell rectangular body as in the original sketches.
> It's not conductive, is it? That may make it easier if Saberwolf is still planning on putting the switch in between the two cells.
> How durable is it? Will it survive edc? I just can't do shelf queens.


 
Well, I dont think i will Ever design a light to be a shelf queen.
I like stuff that can be Seriously abused and used to its full extent.
The Carbon Fiber tubes don't need to be conduction for the design
i am going after. There will be 2 seperate switches to control the
seperate led heads. Both mounted between the cells. Both ends of
the light will be capped with Titanium  Strength and Weight are 
main focal points of the design. I originall wanted a full Ti body..
But that would end up weighing about 2lbs with that design.
The new CF and Ti hybrid would prob weigh around the same as
a single cell Ti 18650 light. Strength is another thing i am working
on with this new design. I want it to go to at least 100ft dive depths.
That means double or triple seals.. Since the CF is Extremely strong,
That wont be too much of an issue. And since i have my own pressure
chamber.. I can test my products out


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I roughed up a center section protoype in between working on
the chimera minis.. It weighs the same as a single RCR123 at .8oz / 20g
or about half of what a single 18650 weighs. I am shooting for a total
weight of 6oz / 170g. This is an ideal comprimiss between weight and strength.

Here are a some pics to show you how it may turn out:














I didn't decide where to put the drivers yet. Possibly in the heads?
Still up in the air.. But what i Do know.. There WILL be a Tri-Tube
and Quad-Tube design to follow  The quad will have a single
phlatlight led rated for 4000 lumens Single head of course.
But fairly light, And small. Just think of it as a Stacked Chimera


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

You evil, dirty man... Carbon Fiber, 100 ft dive ratings and possibly a phatlight 4000 lumen model... are you trying to seduce me? 
Glad to hear that these are still in the works, I'm gonna have to start saving money.


----------



## Linger (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Sabrewolf said:


> And since i have my own pressure
> chamber.. I can test my products out


 
Wow. Well yeah, you may as well use it!
Since we've had to wait so long for the twin head chimera, I hope it comes in on the 'cheap' side of the quality - speed - expense triangle.

Best,
Linger


----------



## Paa100 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Hmmmm. Sounds interesting. Please add me to the interest list


----------



## reptiles (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Greetings Robert, 

You know I want one. Is this a 2010 Project? 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



reptiles said:


> Greetings Robert,
> 
> You know I want one. Is this a 2010 Project?
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately 

It will have to be behind a few other projects like chargers and glow buttons :mecry:


----------



## karlthev (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Up early Robert!


Karl


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



karlthev said:


> Up early Robert!
> 
> 
> Karl


 
Still up! Working on taglights :tired:


----------



## ledcarry (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Hey Robert,

Please put me on the Chimera want list!

Thanks,

JM


----------



## vomsaver14 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

The driver would have 2 independant channels to control
the 2 seperate led modules.. This would allow you to run
one or both of the leds at a time, or even omit the 
second one and slide in a blank to cover the hole. 
Think of a "SLR Camera Hotshoe" for the style of slide-in
connection for the led modules.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



ledcarry said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> Please put me on the Chimera want list!
> 
> ...


 
Okeedokee


----------



## Linger (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I'm a bit confused. If this is a p60 compatable light, which I truely hope it is, then the driver comes with the emitter in the bottom of the pill. IMHO variable emitters on a fixed driver is dumb. I may want a single speed ssr-90, but a multi level xpg r4. Or swap that out for a low output slow blinking bike module but to get right UI i'd have to be able to include my own driver for that emitter. Or if it really is dive rated, chance for a blue for fleurecense...possibilities endless, which makes the p60 such a winning choice.

Would you sell just the host, sans drop-ins?


----------



## Linger (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

A bit of a follow-up bump - off loading the driver / processor functions to the d26 drop-ins simplifies the workings of the Chimera considerably. It's a power pack, a reconception of the battery tube.
The 18650 format provides an impressive capacity increase over the other multi-headed light on cpf, it will be interesting to see if it can be implemented successfully (or if this all turns to vapor ware as other projects consume Robert's time).
Getting more into incan's of late, the inherent resistance of the Chimera configuration makes it unlikely to be an uber-incan build. Which is fine, it means things like soft-start electronics can be kept out. So it becomes a straight Netkidz forward clicky dual 18650 host with 2 outputs: a cri spec'ed rebel 100 triple drop-in with narrow optics, and an SMO xre r2 for distance.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

No Vaporware here my friend 
It will have multiple configurations with drivers residing in the head or the body :twothumbs
I did finally get my hands on a 3D Autocad program to model out this light properly
instead of hand drawings


----------



## gollum (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Please put me on the list Robert 

2X18650 in an edc... WOW
and all my favourite materials on your build list 

three cheers for the most versatile custom made light


----------



## Linger (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

That makes me happy.
Please add my name to the interest list, it seems pure oversite I haven't asked before as I've followed this thread since joining cpf. (it actually lead me to the mc-e modded HCU-M7 mini-edc which I still edc)


----------



## gollum (May 30, 2010)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

sorry to do this to you Robert...

any developments on this project


----------



## Sabrewolf (May 30, 2010)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



gollum said:


> sorry to do this to you Robert...
> 
> any developments on this project


 
Until i can get my vacuum forming rig up and running,
This project is still on the backburner... But still on my mind 

The center section of the body will end up as one solid peice.
And the Head/Tail will twist on. Its gonna be Awesome!!
CF and Titanium/Aluminum


----------



## Gothmog (May 31, 2010)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

:wave::twothumbs


----------



## Ilikelite (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Please add me to the list. I don't want one...I NEED ONE!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Oh wow, awesome.
That's what I dream about, are you in my head? LOL 

I'd be interested, not sure if I can afford one (just got back from holidays)


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Wowsers! Most of the posts are gone here  
Well, i still have some other projects to take care of
Before i tackle this project again. Sometime in the
Near future meethinks.


----------



## wyldthng (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

The good thing about the "crash" is that I am finding things that I didn't see before! This looks very cool. Please add me to the list!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

If you make a $200 dollar or less model of this two headed awesomeness let me know


----------



## karlthev (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



CarpentryHero said:


> If you make a $200 dollar or less model of this two headed awesomeness let me know


 

You are joshing with the $200 figure....right???  Remember this will be essentially a custom hand made light. You may wish to read some of the other posts on CPF to get some idea of the amount of time, energy and costs involved in the development of such a light let alone actual production. I might advise that you begin saving your pennies (and dollars!!) in the hopes that Robert gets to this project--one in which I personally am much interested and one which I have followed since the concept inception.:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## gollum (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

plus 1 Karl,
I'm still subscribed...check
I'm on the list...check
I hope this gets off the ground
a 2 X 18650 edc would be great
especially a sabrewolf custom...

I just re-read the first post and so I am bumping this up 
near future roll on.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I'm not joshing about the $200 price range, much more than that and my wife would kill me  
It's an awesome concept and if I was a bachelor I'd say it's definitely worth the $500ish dollars, 
That's out of my nowaday price range. It's the cold hard truth of life, bills...


----------



## shine brighter (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

Can't wait to see some finished model pics!


----------



## Ilikelite (Apr 7, 2012)

Add me to that list!

SENT FROM MY HTC THUNDERBOLT USING TAPATALK


----------



## Gregozedobe (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*



Ilikelite said:


> Add me to that list!



Ummm, did you look at the latest dates in this thread before posting ?


----------



## karlthev (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Chimera" A Twin Head 2x 18650 EDC, Pictures Included, Member List Added:*

I had thought Robert previously made it clear he was NOT going forward with any of his projects and was, in fact, refunding money he had collected as deposits.....maybe not clear enough it seems....



Karl


----------

